# Favorite Powder for Handguns



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Its about time I did a bit of research here.

I'm wondering what is your favorite Powder for Revolvers, and why.

Also, I'd like to know what your favorite powder for pistols is, and why?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like Winchester 231. It meters the best of any I have tried and it gives me the performance I want. I do use Win-296 for magnum with mag primers if I am going for all out performance. With 231 I can run 5 or 500rds and its right on the money. OH HP-38 is the same powder so don't pass it up if you find it on sale. Eight pounds of 231 cost me $106 bucks the last time I bought it. I am sure it's more than that now. :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I use Win 296 with mag primers for my 357 also. It is pretty clean and fast. I haven't got around to loading it with my progressive but being as it is a ball type powder I would think it would meter well. I use Bullseye in my 38 special target loads and like it. I've never tried much else because it did what I wanted. The only thing I don't like about it with a progressive press is the small charge size that could make it easy to double charge.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Three of the four powders listed above (Win 296, Win 231, and Bullseye) cover 95% of my handgun reloading. I only leave them and go to something else if I have a need for something specific, and it's pretty rare situation that one of those three powders can't handle.

Win 231: All my 9mm, most of my .38s, and light target loads for the .44 Mag and .45 ACP.

Win 296: Full-house magnum loads with jacketed bullets in .44 and .357 Mag; heavy cast-bullet loads in the .44.

Bullseye: Light target loads in almost every caliber, mostly with lead bullets.


All meter well through a powder measure, burn cleanly or fairly cleanly, and produce very accurate ammo if the shooter is up to the challenge.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have used Unique for a long time, and it works for me.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I haven't reloaded for 9x19 yet but my standard 45LC loads I use Unique, for more powerful loads 2400 seems to work good. I have a handful of 454 shells I trimmed down for the serious stuff and 2400 works very well for those.:draw:


----------



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

*powder*

Winchester 231 for regular loads in .38 S&W, .38, .357, 9mm and .45 acp as it meaters extremely well and gives good results.
For full power .357 it's Winchester 296
I have used bullseye in some 9mm loads and it was OK, I just prefer the 231.
Pat


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Vihtavuori N340 for .38 special only, so far.

Hollow cylinders, very stable weighings with a lee slide feeder, I don't see any reason to change except maybe price.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Accurate #2, #5 and #9 Work for me


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Vihtavuori works well for me;

9MM
.40
.357

N320, N340, N350, N105n & N110 run the gamut from mild to wild.

:smt1099


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Favorite powder will depend on the caliber. Larger calibers generally require a slower burning powder. Smaller calibers a faster burning powder. I use Power Pistol in my .380 and 9mm. For revolvers, well I shoot a 22lr so no reloading that!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hodgen has their reloading data on the internet free
also
i just bought the hodgen magazine and they had info on each powder and what it is best for, and a table of how fast each powder burns
interesting data
UNIQUE is a lot dirtier than UNIVERSAL
i used to use unique all the time also until i learned way my guns were dirty


----------

